
'Sudden' cardiac arrests often aren't so sudden - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/01/well/live/sudden-cardiac-arrests-often-arent-so-sudden.html
======
anitil
The presentation they're referring to is at [1]. I wasn't able to find a
transcript or a video, perhaps it's necessary to become a member.

What I'd be interested in is how they deal possible confounding. Eg, that sick
people tend to visit doctors more and sick people tend to have more health
problems. Or, that people who have cardiac arrests tend to have other health
issues. Is anyone with access able to help?

[1]
[https://programme.escardio.org/ESC2020/Abstracts/220608-cont...](https://programme.escardio.org/ESC2020/Abstracts/220608-contacts-
to-the-healthcare-system-prior-to-out-of-hospital-cardiac-arrests)

